# List of Warm Water Plants



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

I did a search, but did not come up with a good thread. This also could be an idea for a sticky. Anyhow, I have been experimenting with adding different types of plants in my discus tank. However, I have been less than 50% in successfully keeping the plants in the warm water. LFS guys are no help. Could someone please put a list of plants that do well in warm water? Thanks!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

Marimo Ball
African Water Fern 
Java Fern's(All Variants)
HC
Brazilian Pennywort
Hygrophila's
Cryptocoryne's(May go through Crypt Melty but should be fine as long as parameters are stable)
Anubias's
Sword Plants
Dwarf Lotus
Aponogetons

These all should be fine in warmer waters. These are the most adaptable species as well. On some of them just keep your parameters stable.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

How warm is warm? My A. javanicus setup is 84-85F, but gets up to 88-92F during the warmer months. Many folks keep discus ~82F, some higher. What temp(s) are you looking at....?


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

My tank is typically between 84 to 88F. So, it's on the warmer side. I have vals, java ferns, and swords doing pretty well at the moment, but I would like to add a few more. Would any ludwig variant be ok?


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

YSS said:


> My tank is typically between 84 to 88F. So, it's on the warmer side. I have vals, java ferns, and swords doing pretty well at the moment, but I would like to add a few more. Would any ludwig variant be ok?


This is a list of plants suitable for Discus tanks. I cannot vouch for the accuracy of this list, but have discovered through personal experience that Tiger Lotuses and Cryptocorne Wenditii seem to do really well in my tank where the average temperature is 86 degrees Fahrenheit. I also found that ambulia also seems to tolerate and grow well in 86 degree farenheit temperature. 

There was some initial crypt melt in my tank but that seems to have resolved itself. I guess with a discus tank if you get crypt melt, you probably have to ensure that you scoop out the dead plant matter/leaves and keep up with your water changes to prevent water quality issues that discus may be more sensitive to. Also, some of the plants on the list are sensitive to the effects of Seachem Excel, so you may need to consider this if you plan on using Seachem Excel as a carbon source. 

Anyway, here is the list FWIW
http://www.aquariumplants.com/Warm_Water_Discus_Plants_s/20.htm


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Except for a few apono's and some, not all mosses, moist olants are fine at 84-85F, you do not need higher than this.

My tanks go over times every year, since I do not use AC and it's CA. 100F plus day after day sometimes.

All plants do fine.

The real issue is that at higher temps, there's less CO2, less O2 and all dissolved gas.

So make sure to add a bit more circulation when it gets warmer, and more CO2 to account for the high circulation rates.

Also, plants, bacteria etc all grow faster at warmer temps, say 25C t 35C, you will get nearly 2x faster growth, which also drains the already lower O2 levels.

Discus do fine at 82-84F. I keep and suggest most folks target those levels for planted tanks where breeding is not the primary goal/focus.

The list of plants that do well, better at low temp is much smaller, most plants do pretty well at the higher temps though, better than most fish.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## CherylH (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm too lazy to look up the spelling, but this'll be close enough to figure it out.

Add:

barclaya longifolia
broad leaf stellatus
ammannia gracilis


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

I use primarily blyxa jap. in my discus tank that regularly hits 87+.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome list of Discus tank plants.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

just to add to the list...

i grow these plants at 86-88°F
- marsilea hirsuta
- echinodorus tenellus
- echinodorus quadricostatus
- fissidens fontanus
- sagittaria subulata
- vallisneria nana
- hairgrass
- cyperus helferi


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> The list of plants that do well, better at low temp is much smaller, most plants do pretty well at the higher temps though, better than most fish.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Thanks, everyone for the comments. I thought there were more plants that do better in lower temp, meaning mid to upper 70s, but I stand corrected. I guess I will try the plants I like and see how they work out in my discus tank. So, what causes plants "melting"? I had a couple of different plants that just melted away in matter of few days and I just assumed that they couldn't survive the higher temp.


----------

